# MRI block diagram



## امجدالعراقي (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرسم التخطيطي للmri موجود مع شرح مبسط
و حال الانتهاء من التقرير الكلي للجهاز سأقوم بأيصاله اليكم عن طريق المنتدى
الرجاء ممن تتوفر لديه معلومات عن كرسي طبيب الاسنان يقوم بنشرها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة القمر (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا االموضوع الرائع جدا
فاني من المهتمين جدا بجهاز ال Mri واحب جدا ان اتخصص بهذا الجهاز الرائع والتقنية المتطورة 
ولدي سيديات بشرح مفصل لهذا الموضوع لكن لااعرف كيف استطيع ان اقدمه بهذا المنتدى الرئع لتعم الفائدة للجميع فارجو مساعدتي اذا كان بالامكان
تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير 
اختكم زهرة القمر


----------



## امجدالعراقي (21 فبراير 2008)

الى زهرة القمر
السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بنشر مشروع كامل عن الجهاز كما وعدت مع اخر تحديث له,يمكنك الاطلاع عليه في المنتدى
مع الشكر


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا" أخ أمجد ..


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

مشكووووور كتير ووفقك الله


----------



## مداد الأفكار (14 مايو 2008)

بااااااااااارك الله فيكم

كيف افدتونا كثير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسانا .

تسلم لنا وان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا .

تقبل تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (14 مايو 2008)

*Good*

thank you very much about ur subject
i hope for u godd future


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووور على هذه المشاركه الرائعه.


----------



## ايمان_BIO (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## فادي حداد (20 مايو 2008)

الف شكور موضوع جيد ومفيد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HaTeM1987 (20 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eee3 (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير
انا والله كنت محتاجة ضرورييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## همزة مهندس (24 مايو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omardj84 (24 مايو 2008)

مشششكووووررر


----------



## مقشش (27 مايو 2008)

مشكور عيني


----------



## blackhorse (27 مايو 2008)

تسلم ايديك يا غالى


----------



## blackhorse (27 مايو 2008)

اود ان اطلب طلب من العضو زهرة القمر لو سمحتى بالنسبة للسيديات ممكن ترفعيها على اى موقع رفع مث رابيد شير مثلا لانى محتاجها جدا ولكى من جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليدي لين (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فروووله (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (11 يناير 2011)

*thank you very much about ur subject
i hope for u godd future*​



i will send to you web site about MRI Diagram


----------



## عبد الرحمن الشعيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*block digram*

جزاااك الله خير


----------

